# What was or is your best catch dog



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 11, 2009)

And if you had a pic of it would be cool. And tell what breed and the Crosses. And some storys on him/her.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Btt


----------



## kornbread (Jul 12, 2009)

heres one thats in training to be a good one


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Is he a red nose


----------



## kornbread (Jul 12, 2009)

yes hes still a pup


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 12, 2009)

I got a red nose i thank he would be a good hog dog. We have a bluetick And he gets them ears every time. he is in my pic.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 13, 2009)

The red pit in the pic was the best I had till he met up with a big rank boar.He got killed and the black dog got cut up.I got a big hog half way patterned that I hope is the same one.Me and hd 76 is gonna try him again one night this week and hope to put a pic on here.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 13, 2009)

That is some great looking dogs. So you didn't catch the hog?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 13, 2009)

no


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 13, 2009)

that sucks. that was one bad night. Hope you get him.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats a good looking dog. My pit is a family dog.


----------



## doggr (Jul 13, 2009)

nice looking female, and her temperment seems very good. all in how you raise 1..


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 13, 2009)

doggr said:


> nice looking female, and her temperment seems very good. all in how you raise 1..



True. Srage was a Great Family dogs. But didn't like other males. Hoss great Family dog. His balls ant dropped yet so don't no how he will do with othe males.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 16, 2009)

There ant but 3 hog hunters that hunts with dogs. I no there are more than that.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 16, 2009)

Everything i got catches


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Got any pic of them?


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 17, 2009)

btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 26, 2009)

Btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 27, 2009)

Btt


----------



## Southern Inferno (Jul 27, 2009)

........................


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 31, 2009)

So how many of you guys and grils us Red nose pits. Most of the People that as posted on here got Rednose pits.


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Aug 1, 2009)

I own a large hunting dog kennel in north central florida i mainly use cur dogs an catahoulas my best  dogs are a cur female named red an corn bred a catahoula male an sheba a catahoula female young about 11 months old, all my dogs are good but i have 3 i personally hunt with , an 5months ago a 15 boy who i told stay near the truck    because he knew nothing about how dangerous a wild hog can be disobeyed me an almost got injured badly corn bred an red saw the boy make a bad mistake got between the boy an hog an got the 300lb boar hog away from the boy , i have pits but alot of places wont allow them an its ashame because people are judging pit bulls by what a few do an its not the dogs fault if the person owning them has them  for the wrong reason, an the puppy in the photo above is so cute sleeping with its tongue hangin out,


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 2, 2009)

This is Honey.  She is Florida cur and rednose. She acts and trails like a curdog but locks down like a bulldog. I haven't heard her bark at a hog since she was young.


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah old honey looks like she probably don't bark much.  Have you had a litter off of her yet?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 2, 2009)

this is a 1.5 year old pup out of honey hes caught alot of swine


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 2, 2009)

he's a real good looking dog too. I've never hunted with florida cur/bulldog but i've hunted with some really good blackmouth/bulldog. i have a blackmouth/bulldog that i think is going to be jam up, real leggy and a good bite he's bout 7 months now so we'll know soon.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 2, 2009)

She has been bred 1 time.  I would like to breed her again one day but I can't stand having her down that long. That dog Gil has is one of the best I have seen around these parts.


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 2, 2009)

i believe it you boys probably go through the dogs with all the swine thats around those parts. those florida curs seem to be some jam up dogs. there's already some bulldog in their lineage isn't there? i dont' know anybody around here that hunts them. but some of them look to be really block headed and stocky.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 2, 2009)

we use a black nosed female but her mom and dad were legendary catch dogs from what i been told mom was black nose dad was red nose i dont have a pic but i will get one... thinking about buyin a 8 month old red nose male tomorrow


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love them rednose pits. best dogs in my book.


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Aug 7, 2009)

My best was a Pit named "petie" . It was a job to lead him on a bay hunt but when we got there it was over! He was the best pen dog there was in his time! We won many of the c/t's at the trails. (R. I. P.1993-2005)


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats one Bad looking dog. What are is bloodlines?


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Btt


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 9, 2009)

thats a good lokking dog. it seems most people us rednose pits as catch dogs.


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 10, 2009)

my female rednose daisy. she hates a hog. friendly as can be with anything else.


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 10, 2009)

there is a small pic  at top from when she was a puppy she was probably bout 10 or 11 months here.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats the way holly is(the dog in the pic)you can box her with anything she aint no fighter but she is a hog catcher shell hit one like a freight train


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 12, 2009)

Btt


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 14, 2009)

Btt


----------



## Swamp Star (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Btt


----------



## tgw925 (Aug 18, 2009)

What is btt?


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Back to top


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Sep 2, 2009)

Btt


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 2, 2009)

You have been bumpin this back up to the top for about 2 months now. i believe everyone on the forum has seen it. dont ya think its bout time to think of something else to talk about??


----------



## trlang65 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Goliath*

92# rednose, catchin since he was 11weeks now 9 and still there when needed. Porker was on side of I-75 pulled over he bailed and the fat lady sang


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Sep 11, 2009)

good looking dog


----------

